# Playing Fetch



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought this was too cute and just had to share. Alice has a favorite blue/gold mylar ball that she just loves to chase around the house. Sometimes I'll pick it up and toss it for her and she'll go running. Well yesterday I sat down on the floor with her to play and I tossed the mylar ball thinking that she'd just chase it around. Instead she picked it up in her teeth and brought it back, dropping it right in front of me. So I toss it again. She goes running after it, picks it up, and brings it right back! We probably played fetch for about 10 minutes straight, till she was on the verge of panting, then I figured it was time to stop.

Later that night I'm sitting on the floor again, this time grooming Rochelle, and Alice comes up to me with the mylar ball in her teeth, and drops it next to my hand with a little mew. So I toss it for her, and she brings it back again. I honestly don't think I've ever seen anything as cute as this. She's gotten really good at catching the ball in her paws in mid air, bringing it to her mouth before she hits the ground, and bringing the ball right back to me. She even drops it right into my hand now. My boyfriend said if I hadn't shown him, he wouldn't have believed she played like that, haha.

Any of your kitties play fetch like a dog? I think Alice might be confused, hahaha! :crazy


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Teddy used to play fetch all the time. Before I got Leo his favorite thing to do was for me to throw the "bird" feathers from the "da bird" and he would catch it an trot back to me with it in his mouth. Though he never dropped it in my hand. It was always JUST out of reach so I had to really stretch to get it.

Another one of his favorite things to play fetch with was bottle caps. Whenever he heard me twist the top off a glass drink bottle he would come running and beg me for the cap. He would bat it around and then trot back to me with it in his mouth. He could play fetch with a bottle cap for HOURS.

Since I got Leo, he doesn't have the same drive to play fetch. I feel lucky if I get 3-4 returns out of him before he gets distracted or Leo butts in .


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

All my girls play fetch. Well, Azalia used to until I got Egypt...so, she knows how, but she just won't anymore. And Egypt and Lacey only want to play while I am sleeping. They bring a toy to the bed, start batting it around me and then expect me toss it for them to retrieve it at all ungodly hours...lol.

But yes, cats playing fetch is VEWWY VEWWY adowable!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Time Bandit your tortie is a very clever little cat! The story was very cute how she engages you with her playing fetch. My tuxy did that as a kitten but doesnt do it anymore.

A woman I know, donna hughes had brought an abandoned newborn kitten from a feral to nurse from a mother kitty with kittens I was fostering wrote us back on Paw Patrol facebook to relate this story. I thought it was adorable too. Plus only wanting to fetch the one brand of bottle cap!



> She likes to play fetch with Miller beer bottle caps....and it has to be Miller; she won't fetch other brands. My exboyfriend threw a beer cap one day and she brought it back to him. That's what started it! He's gone and I don't drink so I have kept a collection of caps for her. She is sitting here beside me right now in hopes that I will go get one of those caps and throw it. Once she gets tired of playing fetch she will take the cap and drop it in one of the bowls of dry catfood.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's so sweet! My girls don't play fetch...at least not yet. Sometimes, Abby will bring me a ball or a toy wanting me to play with her, but she's never brought it back once I've tossed it. She just bats it all around and then gets interested in something else.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both my Devon Rexes retrieve. I just had to stop typing here as my girl came in meowing with her little red mousie and dropped it at my feet. If I ignore her she keeps patting my leg until I throw it for her; if I'm really carried away and ignore her patting she puts her claws out! My boy's favorite toys for fetching are computer wires....he steals them off hubby's work bench, or big twist ties. For some reason he doesn't like to retrieve stuffed mice but likes playing with them if they're catnipped. Some years ago I had Manx that retrieved too, but when they got into their senior years stopped that game. My Devons are 6 and still interested so far.


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 9, 2010)

Booth will play fetch with me! However, I have to be sitting in specific places and he has to be in the mood for it, but he will. It's really cute. I'll have to try with his mylar ball! So far I've only used his soft toys...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Meeka goes through phases. Sometimes she'll be totally obsessed with playing fetch, she'll walk around with a mouse in her mouth meowing for someone to play. Other times, she's not all that interested.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tuffy loves to play fetch and I think it's so cute!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Rowdy plays fetch with his little mice, but only if I throw them into the air,









Then he does the same thing Alice does, drops them in my hand lets out a little mew and patiently waits for me to throw again.

I guess this is more common in cats than I thought!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena plays fetch! She gets very insistent about it too. If I'm not paying attention and don't throw her toy right away, she picks up up again and drops it closer, and stares intently at me as if to say, "Well? Are you going to throw it or not?"

Unfortunately she's developed a habit of wanting to play fetch every morning when I am still asleep. She drops the toy on my face until I wake up and throw it for her.

Her absolute favorite things to play fetch with are scraps of paper, like balled up (or even unfolded) receipts or paper instruction manuals.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess fetch is a lot more common than I thought! Thats really cool! I love the picture of Rowdy leaping for the mouse...he's really got some air!


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Loona plays fetch with monkey nuts' shells  She moments she hears them crack open she is getting ready to play!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> I guess fetch is a lot more common than I thought! Thats really cool! I love the picture of Rowdy leaping for the mouse...he's really got some air!


 
Yea he's a flyer!!!!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

That's so cute when cats fetch and bring it back with a meow. Wish my cats would do that. I didn't think cats liked the feel of mylar in their mouths. I guess I was wrong. I'll have to buy some. I was playing with Renee's cat with a lazer for the first time. He was obsessed with it. I had to stop because he was out of breath. Then I was worried about him. Had to make sure he was ok afterwards which he was. Cats just make me smile and laugh and brighten my day. I'd be lost without them

Kathy


----------

